# a pic of my oscar



## IMADDICTED (Sep 16, 2003)

check out this pic of my oscar eating a goldfish


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

thats pretty cool







- a good timed pic? or was he swimming around like that for a while?


----------



## IMADDICTED (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah he just kept chewin on it and schredding it out his gills


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

cant say ive ever seen an all black oscar, sure looks like an oscar though!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha nice pic


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pic looks like the goldie swam straight in there and got stuck!


----------

